# Finally finished Modding my Antec 300, and am so happy with it!!! (PIC HEAVY)



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

OK, so I know it ain't as elaborate as some I have seen on here, but I am very pleased with it. First off I placed some Flexible LED's along the edges of the front panel. I then installed 2 LED bars on the top, next to the 140mm fan (all LED were purchased in the Walmart Automotive section, so they are already set up for a 12V system, which is a plus). Next I customized my heatsink on my MSI Hawk Talon Attack GTX 460 (http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=160851). I then bought a 12" x 12" acrylic panel and "u channel molding" from MNPCTECH, along with a 120mm fan grill from Newegg. Installed it with 3M Automotive double sided tape. Window is 10" x 10". I think it came out looking great for my first ever PC build/mod. Here are the Pics (which really don't do the lighting justice):


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice  What did you use to "frame" the window?


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice job 

The fan on the window looks like a factory design


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Nice  What did you use to "frame" the window?



It's called "U Channel Molding" from MNPCTech. Here's the link:

http://www.mnpctech.com/UChannel.html

Here's the advice learned from watching their video:

1. Use painters tape to keep from marring the finish
2. Use a jigsaw with fine teeth to cut the window
3. In the corners, round it off a little so the molding doesn't have to bend as bad
4. Don't clean up the edges, as the little burrs actually help keep the molding in place

Once the window is in place, the pressure from the window against the inside of the molding holds it secure.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

Norton said:


> Nice job
> 
> The fan on the window looks like a factory design



Thanks, that's what I was going for.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice mod's man! A few small tweek's and you have a MUCH better case 

I posted in your other thread about the GFX card mod, not sure if you noticed? If i can make a suggestion, i would move the GFX card up a slot because that fan on the PSU is robbing the fan's on the card of fresh air (PSU has 140mm fan GFX has 80mm's & they look pretty close) and will reduce the cooling effect also i'd hit the bracket with some black paint to make it look factory 

Great job for your first go 'round


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Nice mod's man! A few small tweek's and you have a MUCH better case
> 
> I posted in your other thread about the GFX card mod, not sure if you noticed? If i can make a suggestion, i would move the GFX card up a slot because that fan on the PSU is robbing the fan's on the card of fresh air (PSU has 140mm fan GFX has 80mm's & they look pretty close) and will reduce the cooling effect also i'd hit the bracket with some black paint to make it look factory
> 
> Great job for your first go 'round



Appreciate it. Can't move the GPU, because I have to have a sound card installed due to my MOBO losing sound. I did move it and do a comparison between the two slots. Difference in temps is only 2 degrees c so I think it should be OK. Also as far as the bracket, I am just holding off until I can pick up this and run 92mm fans:

http://www.directron.com/gcvga0201.html?gsear=1


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

vnhill1981 said:


> Appreciate it. Can't move the GPU, because I have to have a sound card installed due to my MOBO losing sound. I did move it and do a comparison between the two slots. Difference in temps is only 2 degrees c so I think it should be OK. Also as far as the bracket, I am just holding off until I can pick up this and run 92mm fans:
> 
> http://www.directron.com/gcvga0201.html?gsear=1
> 
> http://ep.yimg.com/ca/I/directron_2198_325692427



It will be ready for the case mod gallery when you top it off with that cooler... heck it would look good there now


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

vnhill bummer about your MOBO losing sound  Is it out of warranty? Why would the sound card have to be mounted in the upper slot's? I'm not sure what MOBO you have, could you update your system spec's? You could always flip those fan's around on the GFX and have them pull air through the HSF and out through the PSU  Apologize for being "nit picky" but i just like to maximize airflow/cooling efficiency  You might even get better performance from running the GFX card in the upper slot 

Nice build just the same


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> vnhill bummer about your MOBO losing sound  Is it out of warranty? Why would the sound card have to be mounted in the upper slot's? I'm not sure what MOBO you have, could you update your system spec's? You could always flip those fan's around on the GFX and have them pull air through the HSF and out through the PSU  Apologize for being "nit picky" but i just like to maximize airflow/cooling efficiency  You might even get better performance from running the GFX card in the upper slot
> 
> Nice build just the same



1. No it is not out of warranty (see #2)
2. The sound card is a RocketFish 5.1 (made by Creativ http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/products/computer-accessories/RF-51SDCD.html) that is only a PCI. It was listed as $27 for an Open Box item at Best Buy, but when I had it price checked it was only $8 out the door. It would cost more to mail off the MOBO (which I haven't ruled out yet, just to have it fully functional).
3. Basically the heatsink hangs down to the point that it covers both of my PCI slots (leaving my 2.0 x 16 open). Even with the stock setup, the sound card would butt up right next to the fans, reducing air flow.
4. The difference through different bench tests (Furmark, 3dMark11, and Cinebench 11.5) was only 1 FPS.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

See #2 where? Am i blind? Damn beer goggle's lol If it was me i'd swap the MOBO since it's still under warranty, wouldn't want anything else to stop working down the road! 

That Gelid cooler look's like a lower profile than what you're currently using so maybe you could fit it after the swap 

How did you wire up the light's, did they have molex plug's already or did you cut/crimp/solder?

Apologies again for being nit picky but it just seem's odd to me to have them like that, no offence


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2012)

@m1dg3t
See quote



vnhill1981 said:


> 2. The sound card is a RocketFish 5.1 (made by Creativ http://www.rocketfishproducts.com/pr...RF-51SDCD.html) that is only a PCI. It was listed as $27 for an Open Box item at Best Buy, but when I had it price checked it was only $8 out the door. It would cost more to mail off the MOBO (which I haven't ruled out yet, just to have it fully functional).


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

I seen that, i'm not THAT beer goggled!  He said in "1" to refer to "2" which i didn't see any mention of in this thread  I may be misinterpreting him, i was asking about the MOBO specific's. I thought since it was under warranty still just take it in and swap for replacement or ask for a cross ship.

Bahhhh! Maybe i am totaly beer goggled  

Back to regular thread schedule


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 22, 2012)

Tell us how the Gelid Icy Vision goes! I'm interested in buying one too.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> See #2 where? Am i blind? Damn beer goggle's lol If it was me i'd swap the MOBO since it's still under warranty, wouldn't want anything else to stop working down the road!
> 
> That Gelid cooler look's like a lower profile than what you're currently using so maybe you could fit it after the swap
> 
> ...


Basically I was just noting that getting the sound card was cheaper than mailing the MOBO back in. As far as the lights, I used heat shrink butt connectors to splice the wires into a molex connector, which is plugged straight into the PSU.


----------



## erixx (Feb 22, 2012)

Nice but that insect on your VGA qualifies you as a weirdo


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

erixx said:


> Nice but that insect on your VGA qualifies you as a weirdo



While I wont argue the weird part, give me a break. The emblem came from a montage I made from being in Iraq courtesy of USMC 2003. Place is highly infested with desert vipers, spike tail lizards, and scorpions.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 22, 2012)

I like it V! Where did you get the El Wire? They got red? 

PS: Hoo-rah from a boot camp marine(blew out my knee @ PISC) to another marine! SO I can feel you on that scorpion emblem, has meaning.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I like it V! Where did you get the El Wire? They got red?
> 
> PS: Hoo-rah from a boot camp marine(blew out my knee @ PISC) to another marine! SO I can feel you on that scorpion emblem, has meaning.



never knew that. My first deployment to iraq in Baghdad was near abu grahb and the marines were deployed there.


----------



## vnhill1981 (Feb 22, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> I like it V! Where did you get the El Wire? They got red?
> 
> PS: Hoo-rah from a boot camp marine(blew out my knee @ PISC) to another marine! SO I can feel you on that scorpion emblem, has meaning.



If you're referring to the flex lights, I got them from Walmart and all they have is blue. However if you go to Auto Zone or Advance auto Parts, they have them from 10" to 36" in red, blue, amber, yellow, and green. They are a little more expensive than Walmart. I think a 36" flex strip runs about $36, but like I said they are already set up for a 12V system so no mods are needed except splicing them in.


----------

